# Finally hit 5 star rating.



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 345604
> 
> 
> View attachment 345607


Don't get too excited you might get a lucky pax that will give your a 1star and make a false allegation against you.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 345604
> 
> 
> View attachment 345607


You're actually bragging about this?
A so-called achievement of nothing.
Okay. ?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The tips will now come pouring in.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 345604
> 
> 
> View attachment 345607


I see your cell phone battery is only at 35% charge. That 5.00 rating will mean nothing with a dead battery ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The $967 spent in chilled bottled water and premium mints finally paid off. Did you acquire any new badges in pursuit of this life-changing accolade?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Illini said:


> The tips will now come pouring in.


As will the bonuses from Uber! ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Actually 498 5s and 2 4s makes your rating 4.995999198396794. But who's counting?

Seriously, I would love to have that rating. I care about ratings and I know from trying how hard your number is to achieve. Congrats.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Actually 498 5s and 2 4s makes your rating 4.995999198396794. But who's counting?
> 
> Seriously, I would love to have that rating. I care about ratings and I know from trying how hard your number is to achieve. Congrats.


Exactly, congrats on achieving NOTHING!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 345604
> 
> 
> View attachment 345607


Now go for perfection 
100% AR, O% cancellation 
At the airport, some Arabic drivers have 5.0 perfect ratings . They also have high AR.
English not so great .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

My wiper blades self destructed this week after only three months' use. Should I try to get a refund on them or just put it behind me and move on?


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Exactly, congrats on achieving NOTHING!






mbd said:


> Now go for perfection
> 100% AR, O% cancellation
> At the airport, some Arabic drivers have 5.0 perfect ratings . They also have high AR.
> English not so great .


Thanks for the feedback.

Drivers with 100% AR and 0 Canx are demonstrating that they have no strategy for their driving. 
When you pick up anyone, anywhere, anytime, you risk picking up abusive people, drunk people who are more likely to damage or soil your car or ingrates who would down rate you for fun.

A strategy could be :

- Only pick up pax with rating above 4.5 (Low rated
pax are low for a reason)

- Don't accept Pool trips (unlikely to get two pax to
make it pay)

- Drive at fixed times of the day (To help you
become familiar with a certain type of people)

- Accept trips with different pickup and drop off
postal codes (earning you more money)

I'll never have 100% AR for the above reasons.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

What's your secret? Don't tell me - free mints and water. Hahahahaha


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

4.83 IDGAF


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

I stopped giving free mints and water after my first week.. Haven't given any since. Pax often feel that a driver is vying for a high rating of they offer little extras in my experience.


----------

